# Clear skies, no obstructions complete signal loss



## dttruax (Apr 9, 2010)

Clear skies out today and no obstructions and got a complete loss of signal message while I was watching something. It acted like it does when it's storming where the signal will get kinda choppy, etc. and then just cut off. Is DISH having SAT problems today or is it the solar flairs or something? I'm on the Eastern Arc, Zip code 30052. Thanks. It's been out for about a half hour now.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

dttruax said:


> Clear skies out today and no obstructions and got a complete loss of signal message while I was watching something. It acted like it does when it's storming where the signal will get kinda choppy, etc. and then just cut off. Is DISH having SAT problems today or is it the solar flairs or something? I'm on the Eastern Arc, Zip code 30052. Thanks. It's been out for about a half hour now.


Same here. Philly locals are OK on 61.5. Nothing on 72. Lots of similar posts on satguys. Maybe solar activity.


----------



## mmg (Oct 27, 2005)

"oldengineer" said:


> Same here. Philly locals are OK on 61.5. Nothing on 72. Lots of similar posts on satguys. Maybe solar activity.


Same here in Michigan. Big solar flares all day. It was expected.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Yup no 72.


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

Seeing the same thing in 535xx Wisconsin).

Checking radar, looks as though there is a storm system over Colorado, isn't that where an uplink center is located?


----------



## dttruax (Apr 9, 2010)

That's what I was thinking since it was acting like it does when losing signal during a storm so I was pretty sure it's not a hardware problem. I rebooted the receiver and it just hangs on the acquiring signal screen....

At least I can watch things on my DVR.....


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

mmg said:


> Same here in Michigan. Big solar flares all day. It was expected.


Another confirmation here in Michigan -- all dead about 20 minutes ago and still out.

- John...


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

EA seems to be only sats affected. WA is ok.


----------



## champion6 (Dec 7, 2004)

I have the same issue. ZIP 32162, Florida.


----------



## dttruax (Apr 9, 2010)

Any DRT members on here that can confirm anything?


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

Service has returned in Wisconsin


----------



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

Problem at uplink center. Seems like it might be slowly coming back.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

Complete signal loss here in the NYC area.


----------



## champion6 (Dec 7, 2004)

Service is back in Florida.


----------



## dttruax (Apr 9, 2010)

Back up here in GA. Not sure how long it was since I was watching a movie on my DVR.... good to know I wasn't the only one


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I didn't have clear weather at the time, so I blamed it on my local weather.

It looks like the signals came back without the channel shifting needed the last time there was a failure on Eastern Arc.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I was out all evening... so I guess I missed all the fun!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

We did have an uplink center experiencing problems but it has been restored. Are you still having signal issues with your service? Please let me know. Thanks.



dttruax said:


> Clear skies out today and no obstructions and got a complete loss of signal message while I was watching something. It acted like it does when it's storming where the signal will get kinda choppy, etc. and then just cut off. Is DISH having SAT problems today or is it the solar flairs or something? I'm on the Eastern Arc, Zip code 30052. Thanks. It's been out for about a half hour now.


----------



## pete_5959 (Jun 10, 2012)

I had a complete signal loss yesterday. Had to do a check switch on all 4 receivers. Now for my problem.....two receivers saw 72//77//61//and 118. The other two receivers see only 118 and 77? I have reset, unplugged and ran check switch multiple times. Any one have any suggestions. Thank you.

Pete


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

Got complete signal loss again. Same deal as before.


----------



## champion6 (Dec 7, 2004)

Me, too. Eastern Arc. I am getting 77, but 72 & 61.5 are out.


----------



## jsfisher (Mar 24, 2003)

EA just now back for me.


----------



## renegade (Jul 28, 2011)

Severe weather moved through the Gilbert, AZ area a little after 7:30 pm MDT, disrupting the signal at the uplink center. About a half-hour later, the weather moved off and signal was restored.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I too had a complete signal loss 72 and 61.5 went out around 2045 today had to unplug the unit to get it back!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

There are a lot of storms in the NE as well, I have had several outages today as well.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

renegade said:


> Severe weather moved through the Gilbert, AZ area a little after 7:30 pm MDT, disrupting the signal at the uplink center. About a half-hour later, the weather moved off and signal was restored.


It would be helpful if DISH had a backup site in a different location to upload in the event the primary site was having problems. I would hope that this is the case. It is just good business sense to not have to rely on a single site to upload everything.


----------



## tallstack (Jan 11, 2007)

Ever since friday evening channel 122 syfi has been out for us here in nw wa. We keep getting codes 015 and 002 sometimes 004. Have called dish and one agent says they are having a problem with that channel and another can't figure it out so sending tech. Seems that we(Dish) are not all on the same page. so guess will pay the $15 for tech and see what happens. Not happy with all the problems we have been having with Dish lately!


----------



## tallstack (Jan 11, 2007)

So the Dish tech came out and found that the first installer used the old Directv mount and apparently Dish mount is different and the dish was moving around in the wind...probably still get charged $15 for call out but at least it works now.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

tallstack said:


> So the Dish tech came out and found that the first installer used the old Directv mount and apparently Dish mount is different and the dish was moving around in the wind...probably still get charged $15 for call out but at least it works now.


It does not make any sense to me that you would only lose one station if the dish was moving around. I would think that if the dish moved, you would lose everything....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

EdJ said:


> It does not make any sense to me that you would only lose one station if the dish was moving around. I would think that if the dish moved, you would lose everything....


It depends on how it is aimed and where the channels are. The dish could move just enough to lose one satellite position and not another. Or weaken the signal from one satellite enough that stronger transponders would still be received and channels on weaker transponders would be lost.


----------

